# Heavily Modified Insurance Pain



## DevilJin (Jan 16, 2004)

Been trying most of the day to get insurance arranged for a 460bhp R33 I'm looking at:

Keith Michaels have not called back as yet.
Adrian Flux, Performance Direct and Liverpool Victoria refused to quote.
A-Plan quoted 3.5k
Sky said because I hadn't driven a Skyline in the last two years (I had one 5 years ago) they wouldn't quote

Some companies said they might have quoted if I lived in an area other than London

I'm 32, no points, no accidents, 6 years NCB. 

WTF?! 

But then I spoke to Competition Car, and provided I do 5 track days a year, they can cover road use upto 5k miles, don't need a tracker, for 910 or 1080 with protected NCB

The moral of the story?

Competition Car Insurance RULE


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

what did you expect from insuring a skyline?

<1000 pounds?

If you register your address at sombody else (not london then ask for quote)

I am happy If I get 5k for my R35.


----------



## Gambit (Sep 22, 2005)

enshiu said:


> what did you expect from insuring a skyline?
> 
> <1000 pounds?


Don't see why not, I've got an R33 circa 450-500bhp and my insurance is around £700 a year fully comp all mods declared.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

enshiu said:


> what did you expect from insuring a skyline?
> <1000 pounds?
> If you register your address at sombody else (not london then ask for quote)
> I am happy If I get 5k for my R35.





Gambit said:


> Don't see why not, I've got an R33 circa 450-500bhp and my insurance is around £700 a year fully comp all mods declared.



Exactly, why not under £1000 ? Unless you are under 30 years old and in a high risk area. Me ..... R33, circa 420bhp, all modes declared down to the last nut and bold and less than £450 fully comp including NCB protection.

Mind you, being an old git and retired may have something to do with it :clap:


----------



## dalpina (Aug 31, 2009)

im 35 years old and have a 600brake r33 gtr,all mods declared and i have a speeding ban £1000 a year.sky insurance.


----------

